
How we wrote and sent the “ best cold email ever ” - vinnyglennon
https://ramptshirts.com/blog/2018/01/12/wrote-sent-best-cold-email-ever/
======
NeilRamp
Thanks!

Just shout if you have any questions we can answer about this.

Neil (the CEO behind this) - ;-)

